# התחתנו!



## NetaSher (19/5/12)

התחתנו! 
רק רציתי לכתוב שלא נעלמתי, פשוט השבוע לפני החתונה היה כל כך עמוס ומלא אמוציות והימים שאחר כך מלאים באירוחים וטיולים...
בקיצור הייתה חתונה מהאגדות, אני עדיין מקבלת תגובות נלהבות, ובעיקר מאמא שלי שהחברים שלה לא מפסיקים להתקשר ולהתפעל, שזה כיף כי היא מאוד חששה.
אני ממש רוצה לכתוב כבר קרדיטים 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 לא ממש ידעתי איזו תמונה לצרף...
אמנם לא הכל הלך לפי התכנית, אבל לומדים להחליק ולהתמקד במה שכן היה טוב. כי יש הרבה טוב.
הכל עבר ממש מהר, כך שבסוף הערב הייתה לי תחושה שאנשים הולכים הביתה ממש מוקדם, ואז הבנתי שמה שבעצם חשוב, זו לא "התפאורה", אלא שיש לי בן זוג שכל כך אוהב אותי וההבנה הזו מאוד ריגשה אותי.
אז מה היה לנו?
אבירים, קרבות, משמר כבוד, נסיכה, ואלס, עוגת טירה, שירים מדיסני, חרבות, אנטריקות, The Imperial death march, כתרים, פסלים, סידורי הושבה, סיסמאות, true love
על משקל:
Grandson: Has it got any sports in it? 
Grandpa: Are you kidding? Fencing, fighting, torture, revenge, giants, monsters, chases, escapes, true love, miracles... 
Grandson: Doesn't sound too bad. I'll try to stay awake. 
Grandpa: Oh, well, thank you very much, very nice of you. Your vote of confidence is overwhelming.


----------



## yoli (19/5/12)

מזל טוב!! 
מחכים לשמוע קרדיטים


----------



## FayeV (19/5/12)

המון המון מזל טוב! 
אני ממש מחכה לקרדיטים!


----------



## Pixelss (19/5/12)

בובה!!! 
חשבתי עליך על השבוע!!
איזה כיף לשמוע שהייתה חתונה מהאגדות.
ומהתמונה הזאת אפשר לראות שלגמרי הצליח לך השיער כמו שרצית או לפחות זה נראה ממש יפה!!! אני זוכרת את הדרמה שהייתה לגבי התסרוקת.

מתה כבר לשמוע עוד פרטים ולראות קרדיטים!!
נשיקות.


----------



## NetaSher (21/5/12)

הרוב לצערי היה דרמה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
ואני ממש לא אוהבת דרמות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 שמחה שלפחות הלחץ הזה עבר.
מחכה גם לשלך!!!


----------



## BatelOmri (19/5/12)

איזה כיף, המון מזל טוב! 
נשמע מעניין, מחכה לקרדיטים


----------



## Bobbachka (19/5/12)

מזל טוב!!!


----------



## VVC1 (19/5/12)

מזל טוב


----------



## ronitvas (19/5/12)

יופי של תמונה בחרת.... 
עושה חשק לעוד ועוד ועוד.....
שמחה לשמוע שהכל עבר בשלום (-:


----------



## rw12 (19/5/12)

מזל טוב! 
שמחה לשמוע שנהנית והכל היה בדיוק כמו שרצית. 
בטוחה שהיה שמח
מחכה לשמוע פרטים


----------



## NetaSher (21/5/12)

הכל היה כמו שרציתי, אבל לא הכל הלך לפי התכנון 
יום לפני במניקור גזרו לי לגמרי את הציפורניים, מאפרת שהייתי אצלה באיפור ניסיון לפני חצי שנה חשבה שקבעתי איתה...וגיליתי את זה יום לפני, הדי ג'יי התבללבל בשיר כניסה לחופה, שכחו להדליק כמה נרות וכו'...אבל זה ממש לא נורא, כי בתכלס רק אני הייתי מודעת לדברים האלו, אף אחד לא שם לב


----------



## yoli (21/5/12)

פאק!! 
מילא שהבחורה חשבה שקבעת איתה, מילא ציפורנים 
אבל שיר חופה?!!??!?!.... יש לך לב חזק !


----------



## NetaSher (22/5/12)

אני חושבת שכבר הייתי מותשת מלהתעצבן 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
האמת שהייתי פקעת עצבים עד ליום עצמו בשעה שבע. ברגע שהאורחים הגיעו נרגעתי והתחלתי באמת לחייך.
החתן לעומת זאת לקח את ההתבלבלות בשיר בעצבים אבל הרגעתי אותו ואמרתי לו שהכל בסדר. סה"כ היה אמור להיות שיר משפחה ושיר לנו והוא שכח את שיר המשפחה. האפקט הקומי שרצינו לא ממש הצליח, אבל השיר שלנו לפחות הופיע


----------



## yoli (22/5/12)

הבנתי...לפחות השיר שלכם היה 
נשמע מאתגר


----------



## rw12 (22/5/12)

טוב שלקחת את הדברים בקלות 
ציפורניים זה לחלשים, המאפרת שמחה על יום חופש לא צפוי, אף אחד ממילא לא זוכר את השיר כניסה לחופה חוץ מהחתן ומהכלה, סתם משהו מצחיק לספר עליו ונרות דולקים גוזלים חמצן 

נשמע שלקחת את זה ברוח טובה, והעיקר שנהנית והייתה לכם חתונה מהאגדות, מכל הבחינות.


----------



## NetaSher (22/5/12)

האמת שהמאפרת ממש התעצבנה עליי 
זה ממש לא היה נעים לקבל בלילה שלפני החתונה...מרוב לחץ פשוט התחלתי לבכות.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (19/5/12)

איזה תמונה מקסימה! 
גם אני חשבתי עליך השבוע וקיוותי שהיה לכם יום כיפי. נשמע אופטימי ומגניב!

התמונה לגמרי מקסימה ומעבירה המון רגש ואהבה!


----------



## NetaSher (21/5/12)

כן, עכשיו אני מבינה למה רגע המפגש 
הוא מרגש. ג'ון אפילו כרע על ברך, זה היה רגע מקסים.


----------



## דניאל ואורן (21/5/12)

אני מאד מזדהה 
גם אצלי רגע המפגש היה אחד הרגעים הכי מרגשים ביום החתונה. 

והתמונה מהמפגש אומרת הכל!
הרגש ממש "יוצא" מתוך התמונה ובעיני זה מקסים!


----------



## חדשים בעסק (19/5/12)

וואו, וואו, וואו! 
הרגת אותי עם ציטוט מהנסיכה הקסומה בסוף... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



מתה על הסרט הזה.
ועוד יותר - לראות את הקרדיטים שלכם!
נשמע שנהנית, שאתם מאושרים - ושזו באמת היתה חתונה מהאגדות!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




שיהיה המון המון מזל טוב


----------



## NetaSher (21/5/12)

תודה 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



 
למעשה בשיחה הראשונה שלי עם ג'ון הוא העלה את הנסיכה הקסומה (השווינו סגנונות לחימה), והוא אפילו לא ידע שזה הסרט האהוב עליי...


----------



## lanit (20/5/12)

מזל טוב! מחכה לקרדיטים


----------



## Natalila (20/5/12)

נראה ממש כמו באגדות 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
מחכה מאוד לקרדיטים. מזל טוב


----------



## karnikova1 (20/5/12)

איזה כייף ואיך אני כבר מחכה לקרדיטים... 
אז כאחת ש"חתונה מהאגדות" שלה נגמרה לפני שבעה חודשים אני משתוקקת כבר לראות איך יצאה האגדה שלכם ולחיות גם בה קצת (מתה על אגדות) וחוץ מזה העולם קטן כי קצת לפני החתונה שלכם קיבלתי טלפון מבחור בשם אושר שהיה חלק מההפקה שלכם וביקש ממני עזרה בתחום...ואני ישרתי ידעתי שמדובר בכם והתלהבתי לי שאני יודעת על איזו חתונה מדובר.... בסופו של דבר לא כל כך יצא לי לעזור לו אבל שמחתי שיש אנשים שיצירת החתונה שלכם חשובה להם....
מתה לראות את הוואלסססססססססססס


----------



## NetaSher (21/5/12)

לא ידעתי שאושר פנה אליך 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הוא חבר שלנו והכין פסלים מהממים לשולחנות. מקוה שתמונות יגיעו ממש בקרוב!

לגבי הואלס, למעשה שבוע לפני כשעברתי על שירי דיסני לקבלת פנים, הגענו לשיר של היפהפייה הנרדמת ומשם לואלס של צ'ייקובסקי. ניסינו קצת בבית, ג'ון יודע לרקוד ואני ניסיתי לעקוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 בפגישה עם הדי ג'יי החלטנו ללכת על הגרסה של דיסני (בעיקר כי היא קלילה וקצרה יותר) ואמרנו שנתאמן.
בינתיים היה המון בלאגן (סבתא שלי נפטרה, המשפחה שלו הגיעה וכו') ורק בערב שלפני החתונה למדתי בעצם את הצעדים.
בערב עצמו אפילו הפתענו את עצמנו שממש זרמנו והיינו הכי מוצלחים שאי פעם היינו מכל הניסיונות הכושלים בבית. מצד שני, אולי ניווכח אחרת לאחר שנצפה בוידאו 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



אני רק יודעת שהחזקתי את השמלה ביד כמו בסרט וזה שימח אותי


----------



## karnikova1 (21/5/12)

הכי חשוב שהחזקת את השמלה ונהנת... 
בכל מקרה אושר הוא מכר של חברה שלי שהייתה בחתונה שלי והתרשמה ואמרה שאולי נאכל לעבוד ביחד אבל בסוף הבנתי שהוא בעיקר צריך ליצור פסלים לשוחנות ופחות התחברתי....
אשמח לעוד הצצה לאיזו תמונונות לפני הקרדיטים....ומחכה לוואלס


----------



## Lana678 (20/5/12)

מזל טוב ענק!!!


----------



## IMphoenix (20/5/12)

נראה מקסייים 
השיער שלך כל כך יפה 

מחכה לקרדיטים, מזל טוב!!!


----------



## NetaSher (21/5/12)

השיער יצא מגניב 
אבל כאמור, לא נשאר ככה...הנה תמונה יפה מסוף הערב שממחישה גם את מצב השיער


----------



## niki111 (20/5/12)

איך שאני מחכה לקרדיטים שלך! 
מזל טוב!! אנחנו ברביעי הקרוב!...


----------



## NetaSher (21/5/12)

מזל טוב! בהצלחה!


----------



## niki111 (20/5/12)

איך שאני מחכה לקרדיטים שלך! 
מזל טוב!! אנחנו ברביעי הקרוב!...


----------



## ני3ו3ות (20/5/12)

מזל טוב!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
הרבה אושר! מחכה לקרדיטים!


----------



## NetaSher (21/5/12)

תודה רבה על כל האיחולים! 
גם אני ממש רוצה כבר לפרסם קרדיטים...
טוב הנה תמונה שחברה שלי צילמה שמראה את הנזר, האיפור וקצת מהשמלה


----------



## IMphoenix (21/5/12)

וואו!


----------



## edens song (21/5/12)

איזה יופי, מזל טוב! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


 
אני ממש מתה לקרוא כבר את הקרדיטים שלך, עוד מאז שראיתי את ההזמנה היפהפיה שפרסמת אני מחכה להם


----------



## גאיהפיק (21/5/12)

וואוו זה נראה ממש מגניב!!!!! מזלטוב


----------



## Nooki80 (21/5/12)

מזל טוב!!! 
איזה יופי!!!
ממש סקרנית לראות את הקרדיטים שלכם.
נשמע שלמרות הצרות נהניתם מאוד וגם האורחים, וזה מה שחשוב 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




.


----------

